# Hi, New starter here...



## Miss_Doodle (Nov 1, 2013)

Hi Guys, 

This is all really new to me, seriously I had my confirmed Type 2 diagnoses this morning.

I've been having a look around these forums over the last few days (trying to prepare for the worst!) so once I'd done the call with the Dr, then with the nurse to book my 'Intro to Diabetes' appointment and called the family, I thought I would stop by here and introduce myself.

I'm 31, my mother is and my Grandmother was 2 type 2 diabetic; which means I wasn't really all that surprised by the results of my blood test if I am completely honest. But that aside, I now feel a bit confused.... I'm not even sure that's the right word.

Even though I know diabetes is a completely manageable condition, and they don't think I will need medication, I 'should' be able to do this by diet alone. I can't help but feel that my life is about to completely change, and that is a bit scary. Obviously I will know more once I've seen the nurse at my local practice (weds) but I'm currently feeling a little lost....

Does anyone have any advice for a newbie? Or even some words of reassurance?

What was the most helpful thing someone told you when you had been diagnosed?

I look forward to getting to know you all

Miss Doodle


----------



## itsallgood (Nov 1, 2013)

Hi and welcome to the forum Miss Doodle!

"What was the most helpful thing someone told you when you had been diagnosed?"

Easy, get a blood glucose monitoring meter and find out how different foods affect your levels, then you'll have the knowledge to act. Carbohydrates are the baddies for me, particularly the ones I was advised to eat, spinach is my friend.


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 1, 2013)

Hi Miss_Doodle. Welcome. 

The best advice I was given came from this forum, not long after I joined and was "test, test, and test again". I doubt they'll allow you a meter and strips but you could ask, you never know. But even if they don't I'd buy my own and test anyway. If you're going to manage your diabetes with diet and exercise testing will be an invaluable tool in learning how certain foods affect your blood sugars and what you should avoid. There are a number of books and online resources available, Northe will be in soon to post the links I'm sure, I don't have them handy at the moment. 

Find out what works for you and stick to it. And remember, we're here if you have any questions. There's a wealth of experience in here that I have found extremely useful over the last four years. I couldn't do this without these folk.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 1, 2013)

Hi Miss Doodle, welcome to the forum  I think there are a few things that I can say to you straightaway - yes, your life will change, but if you are prepared to put in a bit of hard work and application, then there is no reason why it should not change for the better - many people find that their diagnosis has made them look at their life and health more closely, and as a result they end up feeling much happier and healthier than they have done for some time, especially in those weeks and months leading up to diagnosis when blood sugar levels were probably running much higher than normal. So, the main thing is to remain positive. As you say, diabetes is a condition that can be controlled well - and well-controlled diabetes is the major cause of....absolutely nothing! 

I would highly recommend, for starters,  reading Jennifer's Advice and Maggie Davey's letter. These will give you a good initial understanding. Also, do please get a copy of Type 2 Diabetes: The First Year by Gretchen Becker, which will guide you through the first few days, weeks and months ahead. 

Have you been given a blood glucose meter and a prescription for test strips? The meter is your best tool for discovering how different foods affect you - people can vary greatly in their tolerance for different types of food, so it's important to find out what you can tolerate well, and what you might need to exclude from your diet. Your nurse or doctor may say that you don't need to test, but this is the only way you will be able to learn what things you should and shouldn't eat. A six-monthly test may tell you that you are doing something wrong, but it won't tell you where to look, better to establish things from the start and learn how your body works than live in the dark, hopefully.

Please let us know if there is anything we can help with. There is a wealth of experience here, and no question is considered 'silly', so if it is confusing, worrying or confounding you, please ask!


----------



## Miss_Doodle (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks, I'll probably need all the advice and support you have!

I'm trying to look at it positively, at least I know why I have been feeling so under the weather now. Looking forward to feeling 'normal' again! I know I have my friends and family behind me, although i don't think my other half fully understand the impact this is going to have


----------



## trophywench (Nov 1, 2013)

Hiya

Don't worry about your partner!  partnerships are all about give and take - you'll be giving him low carb healthy meals and he'll be taking them without complaint*, and you'll both land up far healthier than you would otherwise.

* if he knows what's good for him, of course !   LOL


----------



## HelenHanfe (Nov 1, 2013)

Welcome !

I didn't really get any great tips or advice when I was diagnosed....but you're very lucky to be here, so soon !  

As per other posts, can't say 'test, test, test' strongly enough !!  And read everything you can on the forum, even if the heading doesn't look like it concerns  you.....SO much information / advice / support and it's amazing what tips you can pick up, whilst people chat back & forth, on things you don't think apply to you...but then you have a lightbulb moment !

HelenHanfe


----------



## Mark T (Nov 1, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Miss_Doodle


----------



## am64 (Nov 1, 2013)

HelenHanfe said:


> Welcome !
> 
> I didn't really get any great tips or advice when I was diagnosed....but you're very lucky to be here, so soon !
> 
> ...



welcome ..also read the off the subject stuff ...can give you a good giggle just when you need one xx Ps it took me a year to find this place and the best thing was getting support and not worrying about asking questions and sounding silly  ask those questions we are all in it together


----------



## zuludog (Nov 2, 2013)

Welcome! The biggest two problems with diabetes are firstly acceptance, and following that, the realisation that most of the treatment must be done by yourself. Seems like you've managed both of those well enough

The current emphasis is less on constant supervision by your doctor and more being encouraged to take control yourself, with some guidance, usually by your diabetic nurse.

Here are a couple of comments I've posted before, by my dietician, and doctor.

There is no such thing as a diabetic diet, just a healthy diet that everybody should be on

If you've got to have an incurable disease or condition, be grateful it's diabetes; we can do more for that than anything else

Hope that helps. Please feel free to ask more questions, either specific problems, or just asking for a bit of reassurance and encouragement


----------



## zuludog (Nov 2, 2013)

Here are a couple of things you could do

Join Diabetes UK. They are very good for advice, support and encouragement, and produce a magazine. It helps to stop you feeling fed up and alone. You also get a beginners guide

Go to your library, there will be several books on diabetes. these will give you background information and help you get used to the jargon. Remember, though, that as with any subject you will see slightly different opinions and ideas, but it will all help

The books and beginners guide will also help to explain things to your friends and family


----------



## jalapino (Nov 2, 2013)

Welcome ms doodle


----------



## Miss_Doodle (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks, 

Well I had an appointment with the nurse at my local surgery.... which felt like a complete waste of time.

I'd learnt more here than she discussed with me 

Just about to plan meals for next week so time to get down to it and start this journey.

Feeling a little fed up at the moment. But I am sure that'll pass.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 6, 2013)

Miss_Doodle said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Well I had an appointment with the nurse at my local surgery.... which felt like a complete waste of time.
> 
> ...



It's disappointing when the appointments don't live up to your expectations, sorry you had a poor one  But don't lose heart, diabetes management is pretty much down to you 99.9% of the time, and diet is very personal, so your own experiences, guided by the experiences of others, will help you get on top of things!


----------



## PeppermintT (Nov 11, 2013)

Miss_Doodle said:


> Thanks, I'll probably need all the advice and support you have!
> 
> I'm trying to look at it positively, at least I know why I have been feeling so under the weather now. Looking forward to feeling 'normal' again! I know I have my friends and family behind me, although i don't think my other half fully understand the impact this is going to have



Welcome! I was diagnosed in August. Since then I've had loads of information and support from this Forum and people like Northerner.
I set about losing weight and have almost reached a stone off. My target is a stone and a half. I followed advice from the forum and got a glucose testing gadget, I am gradually building up a picture of what my BG is doing. I had difficulty getting the battery inserted, but there was aYouTube video fortunately.
Read everything you can !!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 12, 2013)

PeppermintT said:


> Welcome! I was diagnosed in August. Since then I've had loads of information and support from this Forum and people like Northerner.
> I set about losing weight and have almost reached a stone off. My target is a stone and a half. I followed advice from the forum and got a glucose testing gadget, I am gradually building up a picture of what my BG is doing. I had difficulty getting the battery inserted, but there was aYouTube video fortunately.
> Read everything you can !!



Well done on your terrific weight loss PeppermintT!


----------



## Miss_Doodle (Nov 13, 2013)

PeppermintT said:


> Welcome! I was diagnosed in August. Since then I've had loads of information and support from this Forum and people like Northerner.
> I set about losing weight and have almost reached a stone off. My target is a stone and a half. I followed advice from the forum and got a glucose testing gadget, I am gradually building up a picture of what my BG is doing. I had difficulty getting the battery inserted, but there was aYouTube video fortunately.
> Read everything you can !!



Congratulations on the weight loss that's fantastic!!! 

I'm getting there slowly, I've started cutting out carbs and feel much better for it! I may need to find something else for lunch as salad is getting boring and cold, I'm thinking maybe soup.

My tester has arrived and I am finding it really useful. I have a big challenge tonight though... I have dinner with a friend every fortnight which in itself should be ok, the problem PUDDING  Going to try for none, and if I can't manage that just a tiny bit.


----------



## stephknits (Nov 13, 2013)

Best of luck with the pudding thing!  As a newly diagnosed person too, am looking towards the works Christmas dinners and general festive eating with some trepidation...


----------



## Carmina (Nov 13, 2013)

Miss_Doodle said:


> I'm getting there slowly, I've started cutting out carbs and feel much better for it! I may need to find something else for lunch as salad is getting boring and cold, I'm thinking maybe soup.



Do you have access to a microwave at work? I take a tupperware box of cauliflower or broccoli from the freezer, keep it on my desk through the morning then rinse it in boiling water at lunchtime. It only needs a couple of minutes in the microwave to cook then I usually stir in a dessertspoonful of either crunchy peanut butter or Philadelphia. Taking raw spinach in and wilting it in the microwave works well too.

I'm planning on making veg soups to take in a flask once it gets colder. 

I still have a lot of salads but I've got more adventurous with them - wilted spinach with finely sliced red cabbage and sprinkled with a bit of lemon juice is fabulous and our canteen served up raw broccoli florets with cashews in a philadelphia-type cheese dressing last week. (I'm not sure exactly what it's carb content was but it didn't upset my BG levels so I'll happily eat it again).


----------



## Miss_Doodle (Nov 14, 2013)

I do have access to a microwave at work, so I'll have to come up with some lovely things to heat up.

I do feel like I am getting there, I'm starting to understand why my body feels the way it does sometimes. Like at the moment, feeling a little ropey, hot, headachy and a little bit 'spaced out' but it's nearly lunchtime, so I'm probably hungry and the sugars have dropped a bit.... so time to test and confirm and yes, sugars are low 4.8. But at least I am starting to understand all of this!!

Ummm.... so pudding last night.... I might have had a small chocolate eclair   but sugars only peaked at around 8.3 which considering I didn't think was all that bad.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 14, 2013)

Miss_Doodle said:


> Ummm.... so pudding last night.... I might have had a small chocolate eclair   but sugars only peaked at around 8.3 which considering I didn't think was all that bad.



Chocolate eclairs are a good choice for a treat - not high carb, plus the fat in the cream and pastry slow its impact on your blood sugar levels!


----------



## Miss_Doodle (Nov 14, 2013)

Wow, I'm impressed with my choice then! To be fair there wasn't any sensible thought behind it, I just saw chocolate and cream and thought yummy!


----------

